# Do You Deposit Paper Checks via Mobile Banking Smart Phone?



## Lon (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't get that many paper checks any more and when I do I sure like the speed and convenience of Mobile Banking.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 7, 2017)

No, I don't get too many checks but I guess I could, but I like to go inside my bank at least once a month...they're so nice and it's by Trader Joe's.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2017)

We don't use cheques in this country anymore generally speaking...very outdated... 

However that said I did get a refund cheque from the Utility company just the other day, and I went to the bank to deposit it, I wouldn't do it remotely..


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 7, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> We don't use cheques in this country anymore generally speaking...very outdated...
> 
> However that said I did get a refund cheque from the Utility company just the other day, and I went to the bank to deposit it, I wouldn't do it remotely..



I never see people paying with checks here at stores either...it's always cash or a card of some sort.  I pay my bills online except for one.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't get many checks either but when I do I use the drive thru which is only 3 blocks away.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2017)

I run to the bank and cash them.

I'm still reluctant to use online banking, online bill paying, mobile banking, etc...

I suppose a couple more security breaches like Equifax and all the criminals in the world will have my information so maybe it's time for me to reconsider!


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 7, 2017)

Mobile Banking, wasn't familiar with the term...had to _google it_.    wiki/Mobile_banking

So, you download an app to your phone, and use the phone's camera to take a picture of the check, which the app sends to the bank.

I don't get many paper checks, but when I do I deposit them via the ATM at the super market.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2017)

I think the last time I received a check it was a small rebate on something I bought.  Next time I was near my bank I went inside and deposited it.

I check my bank and credit card balances every day, just to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 8, 2017)

The banks here don't have checks anymore. The credit union does. I use one a month to pay rent.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 8, 2017)

The last cheque that I wrote was for coal and logs - about 2 years ago.  Our local coal merchant still doesn't use card payment.   (and I don't have a smart phone. )


----------



## dpwspringer (Oct 8, 2017)

I use the ATM to deposit any checks I get. There is a "branch bank" inside the grocery I normally use so it is pretty easy if I go during slow times.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 8, 2017)

I deposit the few cheques I receive at the ATM. What annoys me is that any outside activites here that we want to go to
we have to pay by cheque, no cash or credit cards.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2017)

No.  I rarely get a check for anything, but when I do I go to my neighborhood bank and deposit it there.  I still use checks at most stores like supermarkets, fill it out beforehand and just write the amount at the checkout.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 8, 2017)

Can't remember the last time I got a check. Whenever I do.... I just cash at the bank when I'm out and about.


----------



## dpwspringer (Oct 9, 2017)

Bullie76 said:


> Can't remember the last time I got a check. Whenever I do.... I just cash at the bank when I'm out and about.



... about using checks, the last time I tried to use a check in person was at my doctor's office (of many years). They don't take checks, I had to use a credit card or pay by cash. Oddly enough I have gotten a bill sent to me by mail when the insurance didn't cover something, or whatever, and I did send a check by mail to cover it.


----------



## Redbird (Oct 9, 2017)

I LOVE mobile banking for check deposits!!! Dear wife is paid by check weekly. She is not paid much, so to drive to the bank is a waste of gas, although the the bank is a 10 minute walk one way.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't get many checks so I just deposit them at my bank.  I have no need of a cell phone with a camera or other parts of the teenager package.  It would be a silly waste of money.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2017)

I just wrote (And mailed)  a check  to the county tax board for  my property tax.

Any checks I receive, I cash them @  my bank.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 9, 2017)

I can't remember the last time I wrote a check, and I seriously doubt I could find my checkbook if I had to.  

If I get a check, like a product rebate or something like that, I deposit it online using my scanner.  It takes about 2 minutes.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 10, 2017)

I must be horribly old fashioned!  We don't have a smartie phone and I write checks all the time!  I would never used a mobile device to do banking - we don't do it online either.  It is easy enough to have your identity stolen - hate to make it even easier for them!  I am all about the paper to keep my finances straight - guess that was how I learned to do it and it has stayed with me.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 10, 2017)

I do everything online now, and I can’t remember the last time i wrote a check for something; but it has been a while ago. I think i can still find my checkbook; but I actually haven’t looked so that might not be true either. 
Most places do not even accept checks anymore, so I carry some cash and use my debit card for the rest of it. Now that my SS check is automatic deposit, it seems just easier to pay everything by automatic withdrawal. 
If I did get a check for something, I would take it to the bank and cash or deposit it, and I do not have that app that takes a picture of the check for automatic deposits. My phone does Apple Pay; but I have never tried doing that either.


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 12, 2017)

Never did a deposit by smart phone, or even by ATM.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 13, 2017)

We hardly ever see any checks. The few we get - maybe 4 or 5 in a year's time?  - we deposit through the ATM. 

I don't do mobile banking; I have no need for it. Stopped balancing my accounts decades ago, as it's a waste of time if you do on-line (which I do at home, since we're retired). 

Almost all our transactions are EFTs or ACHs = Electronic Funds Transfers (bill paying) or Automated Clearing House (recurring payments). All our pensions and distributions are deposited electronically. I hardly ever use a check any longer, nor do most of my friends/family.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes I do. I love the convenience of it. When I first tried it a couple of years back, I was using my phone and it didn't work out so well. Now I can do it but I prefer to use my tablet since it seems to capture the image much easier.


----------



## Getyoung (Nov 16, 2017)

With my phone, in under a minute I can deposit any checks I receive, get a balance, and not bother with ABM's or arggg standing inline at a bank. Works for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't get but a few checks and rarely.. This year I did get one for an over payment I made and I stopped at the bank to cash it on my way for groceries. Income is via direct deposit.


----------



## SpicyTweed (Nov 18, 2017)

My pensions are electronically deposited to my chequing account, and payment for my utilities is electronically taken from that account.
I don't have a Smart Phone so, on the rare occasion I get a paper cheque, I deposit it through an ATM.

The only thing I pay by cheque nowadays is rent.  On pension day, I withdraw enough cash from the ATM to cover expenses for the coming month (groceries, cabs, eating out, miscellaneous).  I prefer paying cash for regular in-person purchases, but will use a credit card for expensive purchases.  I make my credit card payments through telephone banking.  I have a debit card, but don't pay for things with it because of the fees, which do add up if one isn't careful.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 18, 2017)

SpicyTweed said:


> I have a debit card, but don't pay for things with it because of the fees, which do add up if one isn't careful.


I didn't know that debit cards ever had fees.  ATMs at banks other than my own charge fees, however, so I often use the debit card at stores to get cash without paying a fee.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I didn't know that debit cards ever had fees.  ATMs at banks other than my own charge fees, however, so I often use the debit card at stores to get cash without paying a fee.



I agree.  Any fees incurred by using your debit card are for using it at ATMs other than your own bank's ATMs.  There are no fees for using it to pay for things at stores, etc.  I use mine all the time and never incur a fee.


----------

